# My R32 GTR...Whadya think? Be honest!!



## Sturge (Apr 13, 2007)

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/464/pict00602ko5.jpg







[/IMG]



































Hi ya. Just got my baby back from skyline intensive care a week ago!!! She has undergone some major cosmetic changes. I would like to know what you think honestly, good or bad:bawling: !!!! Hope you have all had a good bank holiday and hope to see some of you at JTS on sunday. Take it easy

Cheers......Paul


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

looks good Paul,

If you are looking for that GroupA Racing look, I would only add a Nismo Side Splat with a Trust Rear splat... Or if you can fork out the cash, a rear duffiser... I think it will look great on a car like that with a big Carbon Wing! :smokin:

Thought I give you a couple picture of the rear diffuser I was talking about...
BNR32_R32 SKYLINE


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice and minty .. not a fan of the spoiler but like the rest of the car very much.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

not a fan of the bonnet and rear spoiler but if you like it thats all that matters


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

toss the hood and your golden!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

id get rid of the spoiler mate and get clear/smoked indicators, rest is spot on IMO.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

looks racey.. sweet.. nice car..


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Rear spoiler is not my thing but I do like the rest of the car, very nice


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

like it apart from the rims, you need something a bit special on there.

just quickly PS these RE30s on there as an idea


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

If it was mine:

Id upgrade to bigger 18" 265 wide all round, get wider front arches, lower it with a colour coded body kit in silver, and possibly lose the stickers.

Just as a nice touch, carbon Ganador wing mirrors.

Im unsure whether I would keep the current spoiler, or change to a very subtle NISMO lip....

But dont worry what others think, style as you please..... providing you dont go all max-power with it, you`ll be spot on!:smokin:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Honesty?

Love the Decals... that's about it. Everything else has a pretty poor fit and finish. With some hard work however, it could look nicer.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

6speed said:


> Honesty?
> 
> Everything else has a pretty poor fit and finish. With some hard work however, it could look nicer.


Are you looking at the same pictures, and would you care to elaborate on which bits are of poor fit?


----------



## partagas (Sep 15, 2005)

must say that i like it a lot since it looks a bit like mine or am i wrong ?


http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e151/Lillaloppan/DSC_2297.jpg


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

aye twins!! both very nice


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

6speed said:


> Honesty?
> 
> Love the Decals... that's about it. Everything else has a pretty poor fit and finish. With some hard work however, it could look nicer.


 Ignore this guy's opinion as it's FoS.

I'd paint the bonnet, and loose the spoiler [but as GT wings go, it looks good!] then I'd fit clear indicators and that is about it.

Nice car if you ask me!


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Luckham said:


> Ignore this guy's opinion as it's FoS.
> 
> I'd paint the bonnet, and loose the spoiler [but as GT wings go, it looks good!] then I'd fit clear indicators and that is about it.
> 
> Nice car if you ask me!


You're full of shit!

He asked for my honest opinion and he got it.

The car looks alright I guess. Just respect my opinion. He asked for honesty, and he got it.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

The defuser on the 1st page....

Where from and how much?


----------



## Sturge (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi ya everybody. Thanks so much for the replies and opinions!!! Im glad that so many of you like what i have done and interested that some of you are not keen on some aspects of the car. Its hard to know when you have the right balance and when to stop adding to the car so that it is not overcooked!!! I wasnt sure about some things that i did to the car, but now that i have i dont think i would change too much if anything, only the ganador mirrors that i have yet to fit..lol!!! Really appreciate your honesty. Take it easy.....Cheers.....Paul


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Top job on the car mate, but I would tkae a look at DragandDrift's idea


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

I love the R32's and seen quite a few.

With your car I would remove the nismo ebay logo as it's rubbish. Get a proper flat nismo sticker as it looks much better.

Also I would remove the rear spolier as it's over the top on a R32 GTR, Just doesn't look right in the flesh when seen them.

I would put back a silver bonnet onto the car and sell that one to ME, As the colour suits a gun metal grey better. You could also spray of course.

And finally I would tell club canada to stop swearing and post a pic of his car up. Proberly drives a R33 GTS, GTS enough said.:chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

6speed said:


> You're full of shit!
> 
> He asked for my honest opinion and he got it.
> 
> The car looks alright I guess. Just respect my opinion. He asked for honesty, and he got it.


but your opinion is wrong, and not even one that you can validate.

where is the poor fit and finish?

honestly - my opinion is that you are an arse.

Simon


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Simonh said:


> but your opinion is wrong, and not even one that you can validate.
> 
> where is the poor fit and finish?
> 
> ...


I already asked him on page one, and im still waiting for the answer please.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> like it apart from the rims, you need something a bit special on there.
> 
> just quickly PS these RE30s on there as an idea


Agree with DRAGandDRIFT on the wheels. I'd also say paint the bonnet and paint the end fins on the spoiler (leave the blade carbon). But other than that a big thumbs up :smokin:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Sturge:

Was it you that passed me yesterday on the way from Silverstone around 6:20ish just as we were approaching the M40. You got stuck in the queue of traffic and I just went down the inside and cut in at the end (hehehe). You caught up again to leave the M40 onto the A34 towards Oxford, I had to stop at the Shell garage as I was running on fumes!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Simonh said:


> but your opinion is wrong, and not even one that you can validate.
> 
> where is the poor fit and finish?
> 
> ...



:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :bowdown1: 


You are not alone with that opinion:wavey: 

Car looks good,but i like what DragandDrift did with PS,looks so much nicer:bowdown1:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Just food for thought...

Painted bonnet
Extended side fins on the rear spoiler
Bronze CE28Ns


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice R32 mateث


----------



## Sturge (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi sideways.taff. Yes it could well have been me that passed you and then you passed me on the way back from silverstone on sunday!!! Should have tooted or something mate, i would have a face to put to the name then!! Was a great day at silverstone dont you reckon? Hope you had a good day. Hope to see you at some event or skyline meet. Take it easy mate. Cheers....Paul


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I gave you a wave, you had a passenger with you who waved back I think?? I waved just as I turned off to the shell garage on the A34. I would have tooted but I've only got one horn on the car due to an oilcooler being where the horns used to be and that one horn is tempremental at the best of times..


----------



## Sturge (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi all. Really enjoying reading all your thoughts and opinions. Its good to get some different ideas. I like the ideas that DRAGandDRIFT and Jim27 have come up with. Maybe in the future, budget allowing that is , might look into those suggestions. Hope you will keep giving me your honest opinions and ideas. Take it easy all. Cheers...Paul


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

is that a hks dragger muffler? if so how does it sound


----------



## kraqcommando (Apr 24, 2007)

all but the spoiler


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

in my honest opinion, i think it is drop dead gorgeous. enjoy that car its amazing


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Personally,

I dont like the overall effect - far too fussy with too much going on.

I have never liked that particular bonnet as its too much, and besides its more suited to the curved lines of the 33 rather than the straight lines of the 32. The black lower lip doesnt fit with the rest as its just painted black from the looks of it and there isnt any other black on the car, it would have been better painted silver, or changed for one that suits the rest of the look you were after.

The rear spoiler looks cheap imho and again could have been done a bit nicer, although these kinds of spoiler usually tend to look a bit cack in photos and not too bad in real life - the side fins definately could do with a better design though - looks like someone forgot to design them if you know what I mean.

I dont like Nismo type decals on cars that have no heritage or arent in some way "Nismo" I know quite a few people have done them since Shin was given them years ago and I guess its a personal choice, but again I feel from a purely aesthetic viewpoint they dont enhance the car of sympathise with its lines, they just stick on the side and look wrong - which I think is mainly due to the curve of the front arch.

The wheels we all know are a bit gash, so you already know the score on them, weak design, weak offset and with the rideheight you have just look a bit pathetic.

You should have spent some money on clear side repeaters to make it look cleaner and fresher.

Heres a similar car, with a bodykit but with much less tat that looks ten times younger, fresher and hard as nails....



















Sorry to be down on it, but its quite an easy fix I think.

J.


----------



## Sturge (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi all. Sorry i have not replied sooner just been a bit busy past week or so!! Please keep the comments coming, good or bad, because this is my first real attempt at trying to make my car stand out, and its good to know what i have got right , and what might not be right!!! Lol... Some one asked if it was an HKS Super dragger exhaust system. Yes it is and it sounds just right, purposeful but not over the top loud, until you really step on the loud pedal that is!!! You can drive around town without it being too offensive, and it does not make you go deaf on long motorway journeys. Hope you are all enjoying this summer weather and taking your skylines out as much as poss! Take it easy......Paul


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

im liking that!

as for the wheels, i think something like NISMO LM GT02 would look perfect, goes with the nismo theme!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

bladerider said:


> Heres a similar car, with a bodykit but with much less tat that looks ten times younger, fresher and hard as nails....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent taste Bladey  I took that very same image and tweaked it into my all-time fave R32 image  This is what I'm hoping mine will eventually end up looking like:










Mmmm......


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

GBH had one almost identical to this in the workshops the other day,

Looked mint !!!

Personally I wouldnt bother with the tinted indicators - looks "cleaner" and therefore fresher left clear.

Good choice on the 34 wing, interesting bonnet, and surprised you didnt go for some craft squares !!!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

No - Craft Squares leads you down the 'racing' style and that can easily lead to carbon bonnets, stickers etc. etc. I feel myself pulled in that direction as it is but I know it's way way waaaaaay too easy to make a hash of it without realising when you take that particular route.

I was trying to go for a Z-Tune feel to the 32, hence the darkened indicators. If I went with plain clear I would DEFINITELY get the edges painted black, like the headlights, as otherwise they look a bit over-sized (if that makes sense?).

Didn't like the R34 wing on R32s, but it's really, really grown on me. The bonnet has a Nismo-style vent in it. Might look at getting one from 'he-who-shall-not-be-named-because-he-was-banned' :chuckle: or alternatively I might see if I can persuade a friendly importer of styling parts to source them in Japan. Or.... I might keep the standard bonnet and fit a NACA vent, liek the R34 V-Spec II.

As regards my comments about making it look a little 'wrong' if you go the 'race car styling' route, have a butchers at what I ended up with after my last serious PS play. I thought it looked mint but now I look back I can see that it doesn't really gel all that well...


----------

